# Tattershall Lakes Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you have missed it we have a new rally this year at Tattershall Lakes in Lincolnshire, it is a Monday to Friday rally at a cost of £25.20 for the 4 nights including electric on a grass pitch.

As I have to pre book all the pitches for this rally and pay for them at the same time it would be appreciated if any of you that are thinking of joining us there could you please let me have your payments a.s.a.p as after February I am bobbing about all over the place and will not be at home to collect your cheques.

There is plenty to do at Tattershall what with water activities fishing golf and loads of nice walks if you have dogs.They have a bar with free wifi as well.

Tattershall Lakes Rally

This rally does follow on from the new Warner's The Great Escape Weekend at Belvoir Castle Grantham

The Great Escape Rally

We need at least 11 folks for the show weekend to have our own camping area so could a few more of you come and join us there please.

Jacquie


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Jacquie, have posted cheque today, after searching high and low for my chequebook which I use about every two years! It's still got 19-- on it, thats how old it is :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

domannhal said:


> Hi Jacquie, have posted cheque today, after searching high and low for my chequebook which I use about every two years! It's still got 19-- on it, thats how old it is :roll:


Hi Ann

Cheque received Thanks  look forward to seeing you there

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could do with a few more of you joining us at Tattershall Lakes I know its not till June but I do have to have money in first to be able to book our pitches there at the moment they are holding 25 pitches for me which have to be paid for by April.

They do have a Golf course there I believe so any golfers coming? and plenty of fishing for the fishers and they are having a swimming pool built hopefully it will be finished by the time we get there.

If you are thinking of coming please add your name to the rally list and pm me for details of where to send your cheque to.

Jacquie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah c'mon think of all the diesel you'll save not going on that LONG trip  A great venue cheap as chips with something for everyone. 
Are you in??????????


----------



## Travelbugs (Jan 9, 2011)

Hmm Slight problem in that its in Term Time!

I work in a school so no chance of time off and children will be in school anyway.

Shame - hope those that can go enjoy.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry it's not good for you but thanks for highlighting that it's child free :lol: Having raised three I like a break :thumbup: 8)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Sandra and I would like to attend the Tattershal lake meet, please advice when you want the money.

Thanks Ray..


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Nice one Ray :cheers:
Don't forget its the beaver castle do on the weekend before it so can make it a whole week :thumbup: also a facts meet

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/exhibition.asp?exhib=26


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more thinking of coming to Tattershall Lakes if so please add your name to me rally listy and get your cheques posted off to me as soon as you can. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Jacquie

See you there - cheque's in the post. Van will be a bit crowded with all the fishing gear and golf stuff!

Joe & Denise

ps plus all of Denise's wine

We're going up a day early and staying on the site overnight before the Rally.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

joedenise said:


> Jacquie
> 
> See you there - cheque's in the post. Van will be a bit crowded with all the fishing gear and golf stuff!
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe and don't forget me gas bottle :lol: and if you are going to be there first don't pinch the best pitch cause I want it :lol:

Still room for another 15 of you lot to join us there so come on lets be having you adding yourselves to me rally listy please.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok and joedenise cheque's received thanks  


Any more of you going to join us at Tattershall Lakes :?: :?: :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sandra and I would like to attend the Tattershal lake meet, please advice when you want the money.
> 
> Thanks Ray..


I know it's a way off yet Ray but if you don't get that dongle working by then I'll sort yer :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Anyway this splendid rally needs another 7 vans! to confirm. Only 9 confirmed so far  

C'mon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Anyway this splendid rally needs another 7 vans! to confirm. Only 9 confirmed so far
> 
> C'mon


Bit of wishful thinking there Andy as ive only had payment from 7 :roll:

Could * mygalnme & mickric * please let me have their cheques a.s.a.p

Clive1821 ive paid your fee will have the cash off you at Chepstow :lol: if we don't see you before then.

As Andy says we really could do with a few more of you coming please
pretty please.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore want to join us in Lincolnshire for 4 days it's only £25.20 and that does include eletric.




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please let me have their cheques for this rally a.s.a.p

mygalnme
mickric
HarleyBiker


We do still have plenty of room if any more of you would like to join us at Tattershall Lakes but I do need your payments as soon as possible as i'm out and about from the beginning of March so will not be at home to bank them :roll: 

We have room for 25 vans.


Jacquie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Online booking is now OPEN for THE MIDSUMMER GREAT ESCAPE at Belvoir Castle.
We have booked with facts for Friday to Monday
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/exhibition.asp?exhib=26


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please let me know if they are going to be attending this rally if so could the please let me have there cheque for £25.20 a.s.a.p

*mickric*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We do still have room for another 15 of you to join us at Tattershall Lakes but if you are intending on coming could you please get a move on adding your names to the rally list and pm me for where to send your cheques to a.s.a.p. Thank You




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

mickric cheque received thanks  


Now do we have any more of you wanting to come to Tattershall Lakes in June? if so could you please be quick adding yourselves to the rally list and letting me have your cheques for £25.20 a.s.a.p

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I received my great escape MHF ticket already last week 8O Quick innit.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Woops! just picked up your reply, thanks but I hit it with an instruction book and I think that made it work. 
A bit slow compaired to what I have here, I ended up shouting at it to hurry up, but it took know notice :roll: ..


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more of you coming to join us at Tattershall Lakes? if so could you please add yourselves to the rally list and pm me for where to send your cheques as soon as possible. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


We now have 10 of us for Tattershall Lakes if any more of you are thinking of coming could you please be quick in adding yourselves to the rally list as I must have payment by April 1st in order to do a block booking and get it at the very cheap price of £25.20 for the 4 nights.

We have room for 25 on hold so still room for 15 more


I shall close the rally on 1st April so if you wish to join us please add yourself to the rally list now.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just in case any more of you want to join us at Tattershall Lakes I will extend the booking time to 11th April so if you want to come please add yourself to the rally list and pm me for details of where to send your cheque to.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

That it then just 12 of us for Tattershall Lakes :?:  oh well the rest of you don't know what you are missing :lol:

You have till tomorrow if you want to join us there, please add yourself to the rally list and pm me as to where to send your cheque.

Tattershall Lakes Rally

Jacquie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm amazed at how little interest there is in the terrific site and so cheap.
I have a van full of beer and wine to share :wink:


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Jacquie, can you park us next to Techno100 please! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just arrived home thank you Jac for the arrangements, and now back to the real world as its raining..... see all you guys again soon...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes thanks again, sorry we had to leave early but very much liked the place and the jets :lol:


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Jac and John for setting Tattershall rally up, and for your hard work and administration. It was nice to meet everyone, and we really appreciated the chance just to chill out. See you at Southport.

Beth and Ray


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

oooppppss forgot to mention I have posted some pictures I took on the pictures section 8)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

Thanks Jac for a wonderfull week, from Ray & Sandra..

We are only five miles down the road from Tattershall Castle in a nice layby ready to bed down for the night.. 
We spent most of the day fishing just for a change :roll: down at Tattershall Bridge on the river Witham, all I caught was eels, and then up early tommorow to get to Newark Showground for a fishing tackle exibition..

Spot the theme?.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Spot the theme?.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


errr.....no you'll have to tell me :lol:

Thanks Jacquie and John for organising a lovely meet at a superb site-even though the jets were a bit noisy.It was nice to put faces to names and a very enjoyable rally.

Excellent pics of the planes Andy,especially the ones of the battle of Britain memorial flight.

We went to RAF Coningsby for the guided tour and can recommend it,a very knowledgeable and humorous chap called Alan Taylor took us around the battle of Britain flight where we saw spitfires,hurricanes and one of only 2 remaining airworthy Lancaster bombers.

The tour took 2 hours but our guide was so good it seemed like 20 minutes-£6 well spent :wink:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks to Jackie and John for a great rally. We met some lovely people and hope to meet them again at another rally.

Ray - you should go for some bigger fish really :lol: :lol: :lol: Did you eat the eels?

Joe & Denise

PS Joe's still a bit deaf from the planes. Jackie, can he borrow your hearing aid if you find it


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Jacquie and John for yet another good meet. The venue was beautiful, and brilliant for walking and cycling, and the company great. Look forward to next time. Ann and Mick


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for a lovely relaxing week at Tattershall may I say what a nice bunch you all were making your own entertainment leaving me to do b all :lol:

I didn't realise we were at the end of a runway when booking Tattershall :roll: still it wasn't too bad at least we had a break every so often from the planes, good job me hearing aid want awol though :lol:

Special thanks to Ray & Sandra for the choccys and Cath & John for the wine and Joe & Denise for the gas bottle. I bagged the chocs and John bagged the wine. :roll: :lol:

Brilliant piccys Andy, Clive has started an album

HERE

for the Tatershall Rally if any of you want to put some in please do so.

Once again thank you all and maybe we will do it again next year at Tattershall, I wonder if they have a plane free week :lol: or just quite planes week :roll:

Jacquie & John


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi I live 5 miles away from Tattershall Lakes, no they don't have a plane free week, but you do get used to the noise, only time it irritates me is if they are doing it after midnight and I have to get up for work next morning.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

At least they like a lay in a long lunch and an early dart. Brillcream boys :lol:

BTW Joe! The A1 chemical spill/fire was just north of Brownhills so you would have got in and out ok. Poor souls coming south were tailed back for mile after mile


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Andy - M25 Dartford Crossing was a nightmare getting home, at least a 5 mile tailback.

Great to meet all those who turned up, we had a great time.

Went home a few gallons lighter :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They should make Dartford toll free when the queues are so big. Costs the planet a fortune in pollution. Money grabbing gits :twisted:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

They say it's a congestion charge but why should we be charged to be congested.

joe

ps last year they had a power cut had to lift barriers 5 mile queue in each direction cleared in 30 mins no queue's for 2 days


----------

